# Hammer coral killed my Chromis today



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

My wife called me over saying "come look, the little blue fish is playing in the coral". A second later it started swimming erratically and got sucked beside the powerhead. I fished him out and put him quarantine. He breathed heavily for a few minutes then breathed his last. 

I've never seen the chromis' go into the hammer. I wonder why this little guy decided to?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

probably was already on it's way out


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

Im not sure. Looks like had some internal bleeding. Im not sure if it was from the stings or something else.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Your coral now should be renamed "Thor's Hammer" 


Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

*hammer coral*

This is a bit scary, I was gonna get this coral from an ad on Kijiji. Bad idea?


----------



## Omis (Dec 27, 2010)

Go for it. Its a beautiful coral. My fish never went into it for over a year so I don't know why this one decided to now. Maybe as Tim said it was already on the way out.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Get it.

The fish was likely dying already. No healthy fish will get stuck to a powerhead. Nor will healthy fish swim into a stinging coral. If they get stung, the move on.

Posted from my Sony Eperia, using Tapatalk.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

suicide? 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive had a hammer for 2 years, Never have any of my fish Gone near it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

My clowns play in the hammer but the damsel doesn't go near it


----------

